# a loose cannon



## Sammo

¿Cómo se dice en español? 

Se le dice a la gente cuyo comportamiento temerario pone en peligro los esfuerzos y bienestar de los demás.


----------



## cacarulo

¿"Un tiro al aire"?

A simple vista el DRAE no lo trae (¡qué cacofonía!  ), pero es una expresión muy usual en mi país.
Esperemos opiniones de otras latitudes. Y longitudes, también...


----------



## zumac

Un potro desbocado. Saludos.


----------



## Sammo

¿"Un tiro al aire" y "Un potro desbocado" significa*n* lo mismo?


----------



## cacarulo

Yo jamás escuché "un potro desbocado". 

Esperá alguna respuesta más...


----------



## gabbad

Hola:
En México, alguien "loose cannon" es alguien que no acata reglas u órdenes, un "rebelde".
Y "un tiro al aire" lo usamos para decir que alguien intentó algo sin un fin en la mente, esperando cualquier resultado.
Espero haberme explicado. Saludos.


----------



## SydLexia

¿"Un peligro importante"? Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

¿"Un mono con navaja"? ¿"un loco suelto"?


----------



## gabbad

Si, estoy de acuerdo con cacarulo,  yo creo que un loco suelto sería una buena traducción para LOOSE CANNON.
¡¡Bueno..., eso me parece!! ¡Saludos!


----------



## payita

Creo que en todos los países de habla hispana debe haber expresiones distintas para decir "A loose cannon", y "Un loco suelto" parece ser la opción más neutral.


----------



## Alf-Med

En España decimos "es una bala perdida"


----------



## SydLexia

To be precise we should note that a "loose cannon" is not exactly a raving madman. A cannon is powerful and useful and you can't have too many of them on your ship. A loose one however has the potential to do enormous damage to your vessel and your crew.

A loose cannon could be a co-conspirator who cannot be relied upon to keep his/her mouth shut or a half-competent private eye who acts without thinking.

I am unable to agree with those who suggest "tiros al aire" and other "stray bullets" since the point about loose cannons is their potential to cause (more) harm in the future.

Es por lo que ofrezco "un peligro sério/importante".

¿¿"Una bomba de relojería/sin explotar"?? Saludos.


----------



## pcongre

Alf-Med said:


> En España decimos "es una bala perdida"


Agree with you. *¿*No se dice en ningún sitio de América?


----------



## juandiego

Se dice *un loco suelto montando un potro desbocado disparando balas perdidas al aire*.

Seriously, I vote for *bomba de relojería* as far as the original conveys an inevitable threat.


----------



## Sammo

La última respuesta de SydLexia explica muy bien en porque no estoy de acuerdo con "un loco suelto" porque "loose cannon" no es exactamente un loco p*or* lo que SydLexia ha explicado.  



> *bomba de relojería*


*

*Sí, sería "time bomb" o "ticking time bomb" en ingleé.    Gracias por eso porque me ayudó con otra duda, pero no creo que encaja totalmente aquí.  La frase describe una persona que sólo es una cuestión de tiempo antes que explota comparado con "loose cannon" en cual es más como una persona que no se puede predecir si o cuando explotará, pero suele  hacerlo.


----------



## juandiego

Sammo said:


> La frase describí una persona que sólo es un cuestión de tiempo antes que explota comparado con "loose cannon" en cual es más como una persona que no se puede predecir si o cuando explotará, pero suele  hacerlo .


So that, I propose:
*Una escopeta cargada*


----------



## Sammo

Hmmm..., puede ser, sí.   ¿Se entiende en muchos países?


----------



## payita

Aquí no usamos esa expresión, pero me parece que se entiende.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

pcongre said:


> Agree with you. No se dice en ningún sitio de América?


Sí, pcongre, es una frase muy común en Uruguay, alguien en quien no se puede confiar, un irresponsable, un inepto o un tipo peligroso ya que te puede terminar traicionando: "en este tipo no se puede confiar, es una bala perdida".
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## pejeman

pcongre said:


> Agree with you. No se dice en ningún sitio de América?


 
En México sí se usaba un o una bala perdida, hasta en canciones rancheras. 

Bien haya el mauser que te ha tronado para acabar con mi vida.

Se refiere a un individuo que vive disipadamente, sin límites.

Y para mí, un loose cannon también puede ser un chivo en cristalería.


----------



## juandiego

pejeman said:


> En México sí se usaba un o una bala perdida, hasta en canciones rancheras.
> 
> Bien haya el mauser que te ha tronado para acabar con mi vida.
> 
> Se refiere a un individuo que vive disipadamente, sin límites.
> 
> Y para mí, un loose cannon también puede ser un *chivo en cristalería*.



Por aquí también se puede oir lo de _bala perdida_ con ese sentido.

Por cierto, tu propuesta en negrita me ha recordado otra que se usa por aquí muy similar que es "más peligroso que un *elefante en una cacharrería*"


----------



## Tanotelo

zumac said:


> Un potro desbocado.
> 
> Saludos.


 
haciendo un análisis de lo que significa 'loose cannon', me parece que 'potro desbocado', 'caballo desbocado' o simplemente 'desbocado', 'alocado', 'atolondrado' o 'temerario' quedan bien. Prefiero todo lo que tenga que ver con '*desbocado*' por lo que ello implica: descontrol, imprudencia y peligro para los demás.

ej.
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_Enemy_(film)

"The film's plot pits a tough *loose-cannon* cop, Kang Chul-jung, and a psychopathic killer, Cho Kyu-hwan, against each other..."


----------



## mackaypett

¿Qué tal simplemente 'impulsivo'? "He's a loose cannon" = "Es impulsivo"


----------



## keysq

Estoy haciendo una traducción de un documento histórico.  Loose cannon se usa en el sentido literal en el cual un "cañón suelto" contribuye al hundimiento del galeón Atocha del siglo XVII.  En este sentido, me parece que la traducción literal es la mejor. A menos que alguien tenga una mejor alternativa.

Saludos


----------



## englishfreak

Interpreto lo de "bala perdida" un poco distinto. Según la RAE:

*2.     * com. coloq. *tarambana*      (‖ persona de poco juicio).

así lo interpreto yo, alguien que lleva su vida de forma desastrosa o sin un fin, por ejemplo bebiendo todo el día, o algo asi´.

De hecho, en la XXIII edición, la rae cambia.

*2.     * com. coloq. *balarrasa*      (‖ persona juerguista).

Voto por "bomba de relojería" o "arma cargada"


----------



## zjordi

Por lo que dice keysq, el sentido es literal: un cañón suelto en un buque de guerra antiguo.

En sentido figurado, es alguien que tiene mucho peligro, ya sea porque esté loco o porque tenga una gran capacidad de destrucción. En ese caso, "bala perdida" o "tarambana" es un término simpático, no connota peligro más que en casos extremos.

Para una traducción de "loose cannon" en sentido figurado, yo optaría por "tiene más peligro que un kilo de bombas", o "tiene más peligro que una piraña en un bidet" (si se quiere algo más desenfadado), o "tiene más peligro que un mono con pistola/navaja".


----------



## Sammo

zjordi,
No entiendo. Dices que "un cañón suelto" es "En sentido figurado, es alguien que tiene mucho peligro" pero entonces sugieres otros terminos para traducir "loose cannon".

Entonces, se puede o no se puede usar "un cañón suelto" para traducir "loose cannon" en sentido figurado ya que has dicho que "cañón suelto" tiene ese mismo sentido figurado.


----------



## englishfreak

En sentido literal, con un cañón, cañón de verdad, ¿es peyorativo? porque si no, puede referirse a un cañon móvil o algo que no está fijado, pero también a un cañón que por estar "loose" es peligroso y causa daños, y de ahí la expresión que luego ha pasado a derivar en este hilo, quizá


----------



## zjordi

A ver, no hay duda de que en sentido estricto (que era la pregunta original) es "un cañón suelto".

Ahora bien, si decimos que Sarah Palin es "a loose cannon", nadie va a entender fuera de los EE. UU. que lo que queremos decir es que tiene mucho peligro. 
Se trata de encontrar expresiones castellanas/hispanas que quieran decir lo mismo. 
En España diríamos eso: "tiene mucho peligro", o "tiene más peligro que...". 
Creo recordar que un colega argentino dijo que allí era típico decir "tiene más peligro que un mono con una navaja". 
Y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Sammo

El problema es que cosas como "tiene más peligro que un kilo de bombas" son demasiadas largas. 
Un término de una o dos palabras serviría.

¿Qué te parece lo que sugirió englishfreak?  Lo de "bomba de relojería" o "arma cargada", aunque "bomba de relojería" ya tiene su equivalente ingles en "ticking time bomb".


----------



## englishfreak

zjordi said:


> A ver, no hay duda de que en sentido estricto (que era la pregunta original) es "un cañón suelto".
> 
> Ahora bien, si decimos que Sarah Palin es "a loose cannon", nadie va a entender fuera de los EEUU que lo que queremos decir es que tiene mucho peligro. Se trata de encontrar expresiones castellanas/hispanas que quieran decir lo mismo. En España diríamos eso: "tiene mucho peligro", o "tiene más peligro que...". Creo recordar que un colega argentino dijo que allí era típico decir "tiene más peligro que un mono con una navaja". Y así sucesivamente.




Sí, claro, perdón, es que he interpretado que alguien quería la traducción literal para un texto navl. Voto por la del mono. Aquí había algunas de esas de "tienes más peligro", por ejemplo "que un quinceañero en el Corte Inglés" (debe ser por lo de robar a saco...)


----------



## Sammo

englishfreak, eso lo del mono no me sirve por la razón que puse justo arriba de tu mensaje.  

¿Acaso no lo has leído?  ¿Puedes echarle un vistazo, por favor?


----------



## zjordi

> El problema es que cosas como "tiene más peligro que un kilo de bombas" son demasiadas largas. Un termino de una o dos palabras serviría.


Lo malo, Sammo, es que hay veces que no se puede reducir una frase hecha a dos palabras, y probablemente ésta sea una de esas veces. Por ejemplo: "everything but the kitchen sink". Redúcemelo a una o dos palabras, anda.


----------



## englishfreak

Bueno, sí, claro, yo voto por mis propias opciones.  "Un peligro", por ejemplo. "Un desastre/peligro en potencia".
A veces he visto "wild card" en ese sentido, "imprevisible o potencialmente peligrosa". 
La que más me gusta es "bomba de relojería", "una bomba a punto de explotar", etc. 
De todas maneras, el español tiende a la perífrasis... ¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## Sammo

> Lo malo, Sammo, es que hay veces que no se puede reducir una frase hecha  a dos palabras, y probablemente ésta sea una de esas veces. Por  ejemplo: "everything but the kitchen sink". Redúcemelo a una o dos  palabras, anda.



Ah, sí, pero ese ejemplo no es lo mismo.   
Tú estás comenzando con una frase que tiene ya unas cuantas palabras, que es diferente a comenzar con una frase como "loose cannon".  

No quiero decir que tu contribución no es válida.  A lo contrario, aprecio mucho que me quieres ayudar. 
Es que quiero algo que sea corto como el original.


----------



## Sammo

Después de leer el hilo otra vez me dí cuenta que pasé sobre una sugerencia que es muy buena.  La de zumac que es "potro desbocado" o "caballo desbocado".  

Aunque muy tarde,  ¡gracias, zumac!


----------



## Aidan

A mí me gusta *granada sin seguro* o granada sin anilla.


----------



## Escribana

Ha habido muy interesantes y válidas contribuciones para traducir "loose cannon" en este hilo. Estoy traduciendo un texto en estos momentos donde se encuentra esta expresión:

"They believe they will cease to be a ‘loose cannon of the State’"

"Ellos consideran que dejarán de ser una "rueda suelta para el Estado'".

Me parece que en este sentido enlazamos con una imagen similar a la de "bomba de relojería" (en Colombia diríamos más "bomba de tiempo") un elemento útil que aislado constituye una amenaza. 

De todas maneras es bueno contar con tantas alternativas, los contextos varían y siempre habrá vocablos que se ajustan mejor que otros a una situación determinada.

Saludos


----------



## zjordi

Escribana said:


> Ha habido muy interesantes y válidas contribuciones para traducir "loose cannon" en este hilo. Estoy traduciendo un texto en estos momentos donde se encuentra esta expresión:
> 
> "They believe they will cease to be a ‘loose cannon of the State’"
> 
> "Ellos consideran que dejarán de ser una "rueda suelta para el Estado'".
> 
> Me parece que en este sentido enlazamos con una imagen similar a la de "bomba de relojería" (en Colombia diríamos más "bomba de tiempo") un elemento útil que aislado constituye una amenaza.
> 
> De todas maneras es bueno contar con tantas alternativas, los contextos varían y siempre habrá vocablos que se ajustan mejor que otros a una situación determinada.
> 
> Saludos



No compro lo de "rueda suelta" a menos que estemos hablando de Fernando Alonso ;o))))))

En serio, "dejarán de ser un desastre en potencia" o "dejarán de ser un peligro" no es perífrasis, pero transmite la idea muy bien.


----------



## SydLexia

> "They believe they will cease to be a ‘loose cannon of the State’"



Is this the original? It doesn't look quite right - could you give us some context/surrounding text so we can try to see what it means ?

zjordi is probably right about the meaning but it could also mean the opposite.

syd


----------



## Escribana

O en el caso de Juan Pablo Montoya ;-) zjordi....

En la frase que cito  ("They believe they will cease to be a ‘loose cannon of the State’") la  expresión se emparenta más con el concepto de  una pieza que resulta útil para el funcionamiento del todo, pero que por  fuera de su posición representa una amenaza o un peligro (¡una rueda  suelta puede dañar un engranaje!) Talvez quedaría más claro así: "Ellos  consideran que dejarán de ser una "rueda suelta en el engranaje del Estado'". (Does it make the context any clear SydLexia?)

No  olvidemos que son ellos (loose cannon) los que hablan de su propia  naturaleza. Pienso que si la frase se construyera con Estado como sujeto  "dejarán de ser un desastre en potencia" o "dejarán de ser un peligro"  ¡podrían funcionar muy bien como tu dices zjordi! 

Saludos y muchas gracias por su interés y contribuciones.


----------



## nelliot53

juandiego said:


> So that, I propose:
> *Una escopeta cargada*



Esta es buena, traduce perfectamente con "*a loaded gun*", la que más he escuchado.


----------



## El_Brujo

Yo lo voy a traducir como "un peligro inminente" en un texto donde describo a un personaje en una sola frase. Se acomoda a lo que quiere expresar mi texto original, espero que igual se acomode al de ustedes


----------



## Aristocles56

A Escribana: 
Qué tal "un verso suelto" 
O mejor,  "un cabo suelto" (significa fuera de control). A lo que se le puede añadir "que traerá cola" (para indicar los problemas o la "guerra " que generará).


----------



## Aristocles56

O "alguien que no sabes (o no se sabe) por donde va a salir"


----------



## Darío Anselmo

englishfreak said:


> La que más me gusta es "bomba de relojería", "una bomba a punto de explotar", etc.


Una '*bomba de tiempo*' es como denominamos a eso en mi país. Y yo también utilizaría esa expresión para traducir '_loose cannon_'.
Saludos.


----------

